# door lock question ??



## speedydog5 (Dec 7, 2009)

is there any way to lock the both doors if you dont have remote with you, i have a 06 automatic, and i left car open when i was leaving house so i went to lock it without key and i cant lock wichever door is open or with the power door lock button ??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need the key to lock the doors and I belive that the doors have to be shut or it will give you the 5 beep thing letting you know it didn't lock. I'm assuming their reasoning for that is so you don't lock your keys in by accident.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

You have to have the key, you don't need the fob only for alarm. When you lock the drivers door the passenger door locks too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Zrocket said:


> You have to have the key, you don't need the fob only for alarm. When you lock the drivers door the passenger door locks too.


Since it is a unit item, I'm assuming by saying key I mean the full assemply


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:confused


----------

